# 72-73 World Voyageur Seatpost size?



## Salt Flat Cycles (Dec 19, 2020)

I picked up this frame set this week. Looks to be a 1972 built World Voyageur in kool Orange. It’s missing the wheel set, seat, and random bits and pieces. For the life of me I can’t find my calipers, anyone know the size of seat posts that these used?  It was cheap and it’s nice to have a schwinn lightweight that is actually light in weight.

I had a pair of coaster brake 700c wheels that I threw on it.












I’m personally not a fan of drop bars. Too many skateboard injuries when I was young that they hurt my wrists.  Threw on the Wald bars (867’s I think) and pulled off the guard and 39 tooth ring.




I don’t really love the cream tires with the orange. It might be blasphemous but I’m thinking that I might strip off the orange for an all chrome bike. The orange looks better in the pictures and on the other side someone started trying to paint it black.
I have a bag of parts from the bike. Not really sure what is original or not.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 19, 2020)

The chrome under the paint is not finish chrome.  Looks more like silver than chrome.  Here is mine that someone  stripped the paint so you can see what it would look like.  I like the look but not really like a chrome bike.  Used a chrome pump for comparison.  26.6 seatpost   26.8 will not work


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Dec 19, 2020)

@schwinnbikebobb That’s interesting.  I saw one where the guy stripped it off and it was shiny like the lugs. Makes you wonder if some were and some weren’t. It makes sense that they wouldn’t polish where it was going to be painted.


----------



## juvela (Dec 19, 2020)

-----

congratulations on this excellent find!    

condition of paint finish much better than most which turn up

can recall looking at these at me local upon launch in 1973

please keep us posted as you work with it...

-----


----------



## PfishB (Dec 20, 2020)

Nice find indeed.  I have an orange '72 that was almost complete including the Hupel 26.6 seatpost (too short for me).  The only thing missing was the bash guard for the chainring - hang onto that, they tend to fetch a decent price as I discovered...


----------



## Roger Henning (Dec 20, 2020)

The thing with chrome is the prep of the metal before doing it.  Any part that you want to end up shinny has to be polished/buffed first and that is labor intensive/expensive.  On bikes they only polished the parts that would not be painted.  Roger


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Dec 20, 2020)

PfishB said:


> Nice find indeed.  I have an orange '72 that was almost complete including the Hupel 26.6 seatpost (too short for me).  The only thing missing was the bash guard for the chainring - hang onto that, they tend to fetch a decent price as I discovered...



Thanks for saying what the seat post size is!!!


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Dec 20, 2020)

Roger Henning said:


> The thing with chrome is the prep of the metal before doing it.  Any part that you want to end up shinny has to be polished/buffed first and that is labor intensive/expensive.  On bikes they only polished the parts that would not be painted.  Roger



That makes a lot of sense. The orange is growing on me. I think some black tires would make me like the orange better.


----------



## PfishB (Dec 20, 2020)

You'll like it once you get it outfitted, the chrome/orange combo pops and they're great rides.  I get compliments on mine, but then again I live in Tennessee and there's a rumor some big college football team is somehow associated with the color....


----------



## Tim s (Dec 23, 2020)

Here is a pic of mine, I really like the orange color on these bikes. Tim


----------



## Roger Henning (Dec 23, 2020)

These are mine.  Roger


----------

